# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Delete Ubuntu Forums Account

## tbuss

How do I delete my Ubuntu Forums Account?

----------


## drs305

The admin staff can do it. 

Thread moved.

----------


## tbuss

I need the account for 'tbuss' deactivated and the other account tied to the same email 'exodus_ms' deactivated

----------


## matthew

The account you used to post this thread has been disabled. If you would like another disabled, please use it to post here (so that we may confirm ownership).

----------

